# 2 Monitor links -> Windows zieht immer nach rechts



## Kellis (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, 

ich habe aus Platzgründen meinen 2ten Monitor links stehen. Es ist ein 15" TFT. Genau vor mir steht ein grösserer 19" Röhrenmonitor. 

Wenn ich jetzt im Windows den Desktop auf den zweiten Monitor erweitern lasse dann geht WINXP wohl immer davon aus das der Monitor rechts ist. 

Ich muss jetzt also nach rechts ziehen und nach links kucken. Das stört mich. Gibt es nicht irgend eine möglichkeit Windows zu sagen das der 2te Monitor links steht - so das ich auch nach links ziehen muss?

Der Desktop soll aber auf meinem 19" bleiben. 

Irgendwie muss da doch was gehen. Gibt es da irgendwelche Tools?

Google + Google Groups hat mir auch nicht geholfen.

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?

System: WINXP
ATI 9600

mfg, Kellis


----------



## KarlC (18. Oktober 2003)

Hab hier zwar keinen zweiten Monitor, aber du müsstest und Eigenschaften Anzeige (Start > Einstellungen > Systemsteuerung > Anzeige) die Möglichkeit haben, die Bildschirme zu wechseln.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Oktober 2003)

Genau da kann man es machen.
Zum Beispiel einfach den rechten Monitor nach links ziehen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Kellis (18. Oktober 2003)

Ach herje - das ist ja schon so einfach das mit die Frage ja total peinlich ist! Wer denkt den schon daran mit der Maus die beiden Bildschirme zu verziehen!

Danke euch! 

Super!


----------

